# Tektro U Brake wie kriegt man die zum laufen?



## WaldChiller (29. April 2007)

ICh habe ne Tektro U Brake die überhaupt net funzt ich habe Kool Stops drauf aber das ganze System is schwergängig und bresmt nahezu garnicht deswegen habe ich den ganzen shit auch abgebaut.
Zum dirten würde ich die BRemse gerne wieder fit machen Slic Cabel habe ich auch drin gehabt.

Wie bekomme ich die Bremse zum laufen was soll ich beim einbau beachten?


----------



## primopower (29. April 2007)

die hab ich auch....

also ich hab xlc beläge drauf und rotor rausgehauen(hat sich ständig verstellt und somit nicht mehr gebremst).

jetzt gehts perfekt........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lizard.King (29. April 2007)

ich hab das gleiche problem
ihr seit die schlüsselbein-connection


----------



## AerO (29. April 2007)

also, alles auseinandernehmen. gehe jetzt mal von ner single-cable variante aus, kein rotor, kein oryg kack.
am besten odsy linear slic cable kaufen. wenn mans dann hat mit triflow oder sowas ordentlich durchspühlen. beim anbau der bremse die sockel schön fetten. mehr kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen. wenn mans mehrmals gemacht hat kriegt man eigentlich n gespühr dafür, also ab an die werkbank.


----------



## P.2^^ (29. April 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> ihr seit die schlüsselbein-connection



ich mach mit...


----------



## RISE (29. April 2007)

Aeros Rat folgen, ansonsten mal richtig schön die Felge saubermachen, vor allem entfetten. Die beste Bremse nützt nichts, wenn sich auf der Felgenflanke schmierseifenähnliche Spermareste von Wildtieren befinden.
Sollte dennoch keine Besserung eintreten, dann dreht mal die Bremsstellschraube am Rahmen ein Stückchen raus, hat mir auch schon sehr geholfen.


----------



## Lizard.King (3. Mai 2007)

Könnt ihr mir eine U-Bremse empfehlen, die gut funktioniert und zudem  kürzere Arme als die "normalen" U-Breaks hat? 
Das Problem ist das die eine Hälfte der Bremse extrem am Sprocket schleift.
Kleineres Sprocket ist auch nicht drin da ich kein kleineres Ritzel hinten drauf machen kann und die Übersetzung so bleiben soll.

Am besten wär eine von parano-garage da ich da bald eine Großbestellung machen wollte.


----------



## D.S.G (3. Mai 2007)

ODYSSEY Evolver U-Brake - die müsste passen. Fahre sie selber und kann nur positiven berichten


----------



## Lizard.King (3. Mai 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen ob die evolver im vergleich zu anderen bremsen kompakter gebaut ist?


----------

